# How do you deal with your SO who is viewing porn?



## msmith (Jun 7, 2011)

From my other thread _the 7 sins _some posters discussed the issue of porn. I like to bring this discussion under a new thread. How do you feel if your SO watches porn over internet?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Watch it with him.


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

I watch porn. My wife doesn't mind because I don't treat her any differently because of it. While, we don't do it often, we do watch porn together as a couple. The thing is that you have to treat your SO right. You have to spend time with them, talk to and listen to them. Show affection and cuddle with them. Be sexually interested in them. Do this and porn wont be a problem. 

Sit on the computer all day ignoring everyone, being distant, and reclusive, then your going to have a problem. Like any tool, its all in how you use it. Like my post implies, I dont think the problem is the pornography itself. The reason is that i have seen people addicted to Facebook and spending all day on facebook yields exactly the same results. 

A lonely, dejected, pissed off spouse. Facebook is porn for women


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As Mom said (can't believe I'm typing that...), I'd watch it with her. But for whatever reason, watching porn hasn't been something we've gotten into. We have, however, shot a few of our own pictures, and one day I set up the web cam... 

In terms of her watching it on her own, I'm fine with it so long as it doesn't interfere with the frequency of our sex life. Actually, considering we're on an 11 day streak, I might be ok with it even if it DID interfere with the frequency... I've felt a little drained this weekend...  I do know she went browsing through some amateur porn this weekend because she told me, but she didn't actually do anything with it (i.e. masturbate); at least not to the point of an orgasm. She just likes to build sexual tension. She was also nice enough to send me a few pictures that she really liked. We've both done that for each other.

C


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd either watch it with him or as long as it didn't interfere with our marriage I'd say go for it. I no longer fear porn.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I'd either watch it with him or as long as it didn't interfere with our marriage I'd say go for it. I no longer fear porn.


I've seen a few sites that might bring that fear back! *shudder*

C


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

PBear said:


> I've seen a few sites that might bring that fear back! *shudder*
> 
> C


I mean fear as in I can't control my husband. Fear as in I can't compete with those woman. Fear as in he'd get addicted. That kind of thing. I no longer fear any of these things. 

I'm a great wife, I'm in shape, I'm thin and the rest is out of my control. The only person I can control is me.


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> I mean fear as in I can't control my husband. Fear as in I can't compete with those woman. Fear as in he'd get addicted. That kind of thing. I no longer fear any of these things.
> 
> I'm a great wife, I'm in shape, I'm thin and the rest is out of my control. The only person I can control is me.


Good for you. That's a healthy attitude and a reasonable outlook. Regular, high quality, porn can be fun to watch together. Vivid videos make some good tasteful stuff. 

Now the internet really has created some real crap as far as porn goes. Please remember, then Im on this site talking about porn, I'm never referring to the obscene, fringe, weird, low quality stuff.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

The other night I watched some mild adult porn on HBO while my husband was out of town. First time I've looked at any type porn since getting married almost 20 years ago. It actually made me feel pretty good about my body. I commented to my husband that I'd watched it and said not to brag but I looked better than most of them. He concurred (smart man). 

We had a date night (kids gone) so later he flipped back to HBO and we watched a little bit of another porn together (another first). Pretty sure he was testing the water and that's okay. Again I looked better than those women did. 

I have no doubt especially now he'd rather have me than that anyday of the week and twice on Sunday's. It's not a threat to me anymore. I used to be prudish but I'm over it now.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

We actually had plenty of fun watching it together.

You may try to mix it in.




magnoliagal said:


> The other night I watched some mild adult porn on HBO while my husband was out of town. First time I've looked at any type porn since getting married almost 20 years ago. It actually made me feel pretty good about my body. I commented to my husband that I'd watched it and said not to brag but I looked better than most of them. He concurred (smart man).
> 
> We had a date night (kids gone) so later he flipped back to HBO and we watched a little bit of another porn together (another first). Pretty sure he was testing the water and that's okay. Again I looked better than those women did.
> 
> I have no doubt especially now he'd rather have me than that anyday of the week and twice on Sunday's. It's not a threat to me anymore. I used to be prudish but I'm over it now.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Conrad said:


> We actually had plenty of fun watching it together.
> 
> You may try to mix it in.


Baby steps. Remember I'm the high drive one. The fact that HE turned the channel to porn is huge but he turned it back pretty quickly. I've been upping my game yet again but trying not to scare him off.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

MG, I always like your attitude, and was only teasing!  As in, there's some nasty stuff on the 'Net that would scare any normal person. Just thought I'd clarify that! 

C


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

PBear said:


> MG, I always like your attitude, and was only teasing!  As in, there's some nasty stuff on the 'Net that would scare any normal person. Just thought I'd clarify that!
> 
> C


Duly noted and thanks. I haven't ventured out on the web for this very reason. Might run screaming "my eyes my eyes!!" I shudder to think of all that's out there that I really never ever want to see. Erotica and soft porn is plenty for me.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Duly noted and thanks. I haven't ventured out on the web for this very reason. Might run screaming "my eyes my eyes!!" I shudder to think of all that's out there that I really never ever want to see. Erotica and soft porn is plenty for me.


I totally agree! I'm terrified of what I might find and what diseases my computer might get. LOL

I stick to erotica and still photos. It doesn't really hold my interest much, though, I don't go looking for it very often at all. My H actually likes when I read stuff because it has a benefit to him. 


As for my husband, porn is against his religion so he probably tries to avoid it. I've already told him I don't care, but that we shouldn't use the family computers to view it. I'm pretty sure he considers Victoria's Secret ads and Cosmo to be porn.

I think I would be too embarrassed to watch it together. Ever.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Baby steps. Remember I'm the high drive one. The fact that HE turned the channel to porn is huge but he turned it back pretty quickly. I've been upping my game yet again but trying not to scare him off.


Do you have a sister?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Do you have a sister?


I do but she's nothing like me. Not even close. 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------

